

A paid online service that will make up convincing lies for you. - chaostheory
http://www.usaweekend.com/07_issues/070923/070923online-alibi-network-excuses.html

======
myoung8
Why have morals when you can make money instead?

------
bayareaguy
I want to see this "service" get sued for being party to fraud.

------
rokhayakebe
pitiful

